# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  >  Как узнать про  keylogger

## prog90

Здравствуйте
Читал в разных местах, но непонятно как обнаружить, что на компьютер поставили keylogger.  
Но очень важно - то что за мой компьютер никто не садиться кроме меня. Я имею ввиду что я общался через агент и чат с некоторыми людьми, которые я уверен поставили мне keylogger - как-то через интернет видно занесли на компьютер. (они со мной не в локальной сети а просто в интернет обычном. некоторые из других городов).
Вот могло ли такое быть - допустим я фото скачал через агент, открыл - и раз keylogger установился из фото мне на комп? 
Подозрения основываются на том что те люди часто говорили чтото такое и спрашивали из чего следовало, что они видно читали то что я печатаю у себе на компе в строку поиска или в блокнот или комуто другому в агент. 
Вот могли ли они удаленно через агент мне поставить кейлоггер? 
И если да то как его определить. Хотя бы есть он или нет. 
Слышал про avz - но там я открыл - вроде ничего нету такого, чтобы  клавиатуру проверить.
Спасибо

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

Здравствуйте, в АВЗ есть поиск перехватчиков событий клавиатуры, он ищет их по умолчанию, во время проверки, советую провести полную проверку с параноидальными настройками, дальше по результатам можете спросить здесь и Вам подскажут есть у Вас эта гадость или нет.

  P.S. На всякий случай даю ссылки на раздел помогите, куда нужно обращаться если у Вас всё-таки есть зловред, и почитайте правила, чтобы помощь была быстрой.

  P.P.S. И только не удаляйте сами ничего, если не уверены, существует много полезных перехватчиков(пример - pshook.dll от Punto Switcher, или LvHook.dll от Лингвы).

----------


## grobik

+*Olejah*, http://zemana.com/antiloggeroverview.aspx
*download the free 15-day trial*, выбрать _Zemana Russia_

----------


## prog90

Спасибо, запустил AVZ - он выдал так 
C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\klif.sys;4;Перехватчик KernelMode
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\dwprot.sys;4;Перехватч  ик KernelMode
.............\i18n\data\no.dat;1; Trojan.BAT.FormatD.d
.............\lib\i18n\data\no.dat;1; Trojan.BAT.FormatD.d
.............\lib\i18n\data\no.dat;1; Trojan.BAT.FormatD.d
D:\........ \i18n\data\no.dat;1; Trojan.BAT.FormatD.d
Это все разные папки - убрал на всякий случай начало строк адресов.
Последние четыре удалил. Первые два не удалились - это вроде бы драйверы антивирусов.

Не получилось найти чтонибудь про  Trojan.BAT.FormatD.d   - что он делает. 
И еще вопрос - у с тех пор как переустановил виндоус - файрфокс или опера - после пяти минут работы вдруг набирают в памяти до 180 мегабайт. Или это не от них. Но постоянно при открытии чегонибудь или запуске или просто - вдруг через некоторе время начинает бесконтрольно расти файл подкачки и компьютер полностью тормозит. ставил до 300 мб файл подкачки и все равно он вырастает до 800 и пытается дальше, и процессор полностью загружается на сто процентов. 
У меня доктор веб. но вроде его несколь раз настраивал не проверять разные вещи. В дисптечере задач - по сумме памяти запущенных процессов - 800 мб никогда не получается. может быть 200, 250 максимум.
Что это может быть. Может быть от этого трояна? но врядли. 
мог ли он попасть через апаче?

----------


## Boriss72

Прямая дорога в "помогите".

----------


## olejah

> Первые два не удалились - это вроде бы драйверы антивирусов


 - Вы правы klif.sys - драйвер каспера, dwprot.sys - драйвер доктора вэба, но лучше бы какой-нибудь из них удалить - могут быть конфликты. Если захотите удалить, скачайте утилиту для удаления на сайте производителя.

 По поводу Trojan.BAT.FormatD.d, почитайте здесь на английском, и здесь перевод.





> И еще вопрос...


 на все эти вопросы, Вам уже дали самый хороший совет - 



> Прямая дорога в "помогите".


  Ссылки выше. :Wink:

----------


## prog90

Спасибо большое за помощь!

----------


## Vagon

Интересная темка.
Кстати,я когда НИС снёс,то и утилитками от производителя стирал,но всеравно файл остался.
Пробывал OTC вычистить - не помогло.В логах AVZ всеравно файл виден.Как его удалить?

----------


## Iron Monk

> В логах AVZ всеравно файл виден.Как его удалить?


Осталось узнать кто виден и кого удалить. Поименно. :Wink:

----------


## olejah

+ к *Iron Monk*,  Попробуйте удалить его отложенным удалением, но лучше погуглите сначала, может у кого-то тоже самое было. Глядишь подскажут.

----------


## grobik

> Интересная темка.
> Кстати,я когда НИС снёс,то и утилитками от производителя стирал,но всеравно файл остался.
> Пробывал OTC вычистить - не помогло.В логах AVZ всеравно файл виден.Как его удалить?


НИС-судя по всему,Нортон Интернет Секьюрити?
Утилиты от производителя предназначены для удаления определённых версий.Утилита для удаления НИС2009 может не подойти для 2010 и т.п.
Возможно,следует попробовать *Jv16 power tools* + *SuperAntiSpyware* :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Но при чём тут кейлоггер???

----------

